# Thinking about buying a Blazer



## Genius (Apr 2, 2013)

Gene here, 1st post...
Been wanting some sort of Jet Jon for sometime.
Being that I live up north, 1 hour south of Chicago makes it a bit hard.
My buddy just ran down to Hermann Mo. and bought a new 1652..? Alweld with a 60/40 camo green.
From what I can see Im thinkin a Blazer would be more to my liking, I'm wanting it to be sporty and a bit faster than his :mrgreen: 
It's hard to know just what I want when all the jet dealers are down yonder...
So if I could get some help & ideas I can get moving forward with this.
As of now I'm thinking Blazer 1652 if it can be had with like a 90/60..or ?
I really dont want a 17-18 foot, I have a 19 foot deep V Lund now.
Also after measuring on his Alweld I would think with a 1652 I could add a left side console and still have efficient room between the 2...? 
Whats the big difference between the Sport and the SS
Where's a good dealer to deal with, can the dealer make mods to the boat itself or is all that done at the factory, floor, diamond plate..?
Sorry for all the rookie questions, just gettin started.
Gene
Kankakee IL.


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome Gene! Thanks for joining!

Cant answer your questions (wish I could) but the jet guys will chime in soon.

Have you seen semojetmans Blazer? Check out his youtube video.


----------



## Genius (Apr 2, 2013)

Jim said:


> Welcome Gene! Thanks for joining!
> 
> Cant answer your questions (wish I could) but the jet guys will chime in soon.
> 
> Have you seen semojetmans Blazer? Check out his youtube video.


Well thank you Jim!
Just trying to get a clue before I buy, I'd like to get it right the 1st time or it least try..


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome to the site 
Blazer SS has more rake on top then the sport. Personally I like the looks of the SS. I'm happy with mine. You can get them built about how ever you want it. Flooring is added by the dealer the things like diamond plate and such would be done at blazer. You can get a factory polished boat or you can get daimond plate gussets, knee braces, fronts, transoms.
52" bottom should have enough room for dual consoles.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 2, 2013)

the blazer SS has that hotrod sporty boat look.
i have an 1856 SS and i love it.

fred at current river marine is great to deal with along with Brian at Buckshot marine.


----------



## RivrLivn (Apr 3, 2013)

A lot of people in central MO deal with Troutt and Sons in St James, MO. They sell Blazer and Alweld. They also sell Gator, if you really want a go-fast boat


----------



## Genius (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone know if there local dealer has a 1652 SS or a 1752 SS ?
I made a few calls and no luck finding one in stock...
Gene


----------



## RivrLivn (Apr 3, 2013)

The dealer in my back yard doesn't look like he has any SS's.
There is a nice used 2012 1748 SS on St. Louis Craigslist.


----------



## Genius (Apr 3, 2013)

RivrLivn said:


> The dealer in my back yard doesn't look like he has any SS's.
> There is a nice used 2012 1748 SS on St. Louis Craigslist.



Gotta pass on the 1748, to narrow for left & right consoles...
I have found 2, 1756 Sport and a 1752 SS both are good but I may find something more appealing to me...?
$15,000 is a lot money for me, need to shop around...
Thanks, Gene


----------



## Genius (Apr 3, 2013)

semojetman said:


> the blazer SS has that hotrod sporty boat look.
> i have an 1856 SS and i love it.
> 
> fred at current river marine is great to deal with along with Brian at Buckshot marine.



Buckshot's ph dont seem to work?


----------

